# Transmission



## Montel (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a '97 HB, 4x4, 4 cylinder. It is only working in 4th gear. It seems as if it shifts through the gears like normal. I felt on top of the transmission and the linkage (or whatever it is called) seems to be moving fine.
When you are in the truck you can put it into any gear and the truck won't move, except when you put it into 4th gear. Then it is normal. Also when you put it into 4x4 it won't move.

Is my transmission likley gone??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Manual or auto? Sounds like internals have gone out on you.


----------



## Montel (Feb 1, 2007)

88pathoffroad said:


> Manual or auto? Sounds like internals have gone out on you.


It is a mannual, 5 spd. If my transmission is indeed gone what other models can fit this?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It'd need to be a 4-cylinder 5-speed from 87-97 IIRC. The V6 trans will not fit.


----------



## Montel (Feb 1, 2007)

88pathoffroad said:


> It'd need to be a 4-cylinder 5-speed from 87-97 IIRC. The V6 trans will not fit.


Thanks for the info.
My truck sat for a few days and i got in this morning and everything worked for a minute or two, i didn't really go anywhere just backed up and went ahead in the driveway. Then i was the same, only 4th gear. I noticed underneath there is a plug right on the bottom of the transmission and there is a bit of fluid on that, as though there is a slow leak. Any ideas as to what my problem could be???


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Yea, that is probably a slow leak from your rear main oil seal (same thing happens with my truck). If you do replace that transmission, it would be a great chance to put in a new seal.


----------



## Montel (Feb 1, 2007)

veesix said:


> Yea, that is probably a slow leak from your rear main oil seal (same thing happens with my truck). If you do replace that transmission, it would be a great chance to put in a new seal.



Does anyone know where I can find a transmission for this truck?

Thanks.


----------



## Jimmie Jazz (Jul 13, 2004)

*Repair it, don't replace it.*

I had the same problem with my '89 2WD. Basically a woodruff key had failed and I had to buy some replacement parts. The reason 4th still works is because 4th isn't actually a 'gear'. 4th is a direct link from the input shaft to the output shaft of the transmission. Have it rebuilt; it is cheaper than finding another transmission. I ordered my parts from drivetrain.com after taking apart the transmission and identifying which piece was spinning (when it wasn't supposed to). I had a local transmission shop do the work on the actual gearbox, and I just put it back into it's case and bolted it back up to the bell housing. (I'd just replaced the clutch about 6 months previous) Here's a link to an exploded-view graphic of the transmission. Yours is probably very similar if not the same.
Automotive Nissan FS5W71 Transmission illustrated parts drawings assisting you in identification of correct parts.
The part that failed was #65 (the woodruff keys) which allowed #45 (the Counter Drive Gear) to spin on #46 (the Counter Gear Shaft) which has some other gears machined into it as well. I ended up replacing #61, 62, 45, 65 and 46. It was about $200 in parts and 85 bucks labor at the transmission shop.


----------



## Montel (Feb 1, 2007)

Jimmie Jazz said:


> I had the same problem with my '89 2WD. Basically a woodruff key had failed and I had to buy some replacement parts. The reason 4th still works is because 4th isn't actually a 'gear'. 4th is a direct link from the input shaft to the output shaft of the transmission. Have it rebuilt; it is cheaper than finding another transmission. I ordered my parts from drivetrain.com after taking apart the transmission and identifying which piece was spinning (when it wasn't supposed to). I had a local transmission shop do the work on the actual gearbox, and I just put it back into it's case and bolted it back up to the bell housing. (I'd just replaced the clutch about 6 months previous) Here's a link to an exploded-view graphic of the transmission. Yours is probably very similar if not the same.
> Automotive Nissan FS5W71 Transmission illustrated parts drawings assisting you in identification of correct parts.
> The part that failed was #65 (the woodruff keys) which allowed #45 (the Counter Drive Gear) to spin on #46 (the Counter Gear Shaft) which has some other gears machined into it as well. I ended up replacing #61, 62, 45, 65 and 46. It was about $200 in parts and 85 bucks labor at the transmission shop.



Thanks so much for the info. I am going to take it out and take it to a shop. When I take the tranny out do I have to take it right from the bell housing or can I just take it the back gear box out. And aprox. how long will it take me.

I am no mechanic at all, just kind of a back yard guy. I did replace my transmission in my 92 Jetta just from a book and that is still working fine 5 years later. Seed a bit easier. I guess this will be a goos chance to learn.

again, thanks so much for the info. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Jimmie Jazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Mine is a 2WD truck, so I didn't have the (4WD) transmission add-on. I also removed the internals from the transmission case before bringing it to the shop, but that doesn't save a huge amount of money. It just allowed me to diagnose it before taking it in.


----------

